# Shy baby bird



## Chronicle (Jan 8, 2013)

My new 12 week old cockatiel, Lulu, is very shy. She only gives me the occasional chirp or whistle, when I'm in the room. But as soon as she is alone she starts singing beautifully. Lulu also never bows her head for me to pat her, I found this strange because my old biddy would do it all the time. 

Lulu sits on my shoulder and she jumps around all over me. But she doesn't give me little kisses or anything affectionate like that.

I know every bird is different, but I think this is a little strange. 

She also loves to eat. She sits in her cage all the time and just eats and eats away.

Any ideas or tips???


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

How long have you had her?


----------

